# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه >  كيف تكون قارئاً عظيما للكُتب ..

## دموع الغصون

*
صبـآ'حكـمْ // مسـآ'كـمْ وّرٍدَ ..!


كيف تكون قارئًا عظيمًا للكتب؟


هذه عشر خطوات
لتطوير مهاراتكَ في القراءة؛ حتى تكونَ منَ المتمَكِّنينَ فيها، ولتصبح منَ القُرَّاء الكبار، اخترتُها لك - عزيزي القارئ - من بين عشرات المقالات باللغة الإنجليزية المنشورة في هذا الموضوع، وقمْتُ بترجمتها بتصَرُّف، وهي للمدرب المتخصص في التنمية وتطوير المهارات السيد: (Jim M. Allen جيم الين)، وتأتي على النحو التالي:

1- ليس منَ الضروري أن تكونَ قارئًا سريعًاً لتحصلَ على الفائدة:
فبعض الناس يقرأ بسرعات عالية، وآخرون يقرؤون بسرعات متوسطة، والبعض الآخر يقرأ ببُطْء؛ للحصول على كلِّ المعلومات، والسرعةُ في حقيقة الأمر ليست بالأهمية الكبيرة؛ بلِ المهم الحُصُول على الفائدة التي تريدها وتتوَخَّاها من قراءة الكتاب أوِ المقال أوِ المجلة، ودعوني أخبركم سرًّا، لا يُقال في دورات القراءة عمومًا، ودورات القراءة السريعة خصوصًا، وهو أن طبيعة وموضوع الكتاب تفرض عليك سرعة قراءته؛ حتى تستفيد منه الاستفادة المُثْلى، فالكُتُب التي تعتني بجمع المقالات مثلاً؛ ككتاب "مقالات لكبار كتَّاب العربية في العصر الحديث"؛ للشيخ محمد إبراهيم الحمد، والذي أنصح بقراءته؛ لما يَحْوِيه من فوائدَ جميلةٍ، ومقالات متميزة، والتي توجد نسخته الإلكترونية كاملة على بعض مواقع الإنترنت - يمكن قراءته بالطريقة السريعة، وأما عندما تتناول أحد الكُتُب الفقهيَّة المتخصصة، أو الكُتُب الفكريَّة العميقة لتقرأه، فطبيعة الكتاب تجبرك وتفرض عليك فرضًا أن تقرأه ببطْء، أو بسرعة متوسِّطة؛ حتى تستوعبَ ما فيه؛ لذلك فسرعة القراءة تتفاوت حسب طبيعة الكتاب وموضوعه، وتذَكَّر دائمًا أنَّ المهم هو الحُصُول على الفائدة، وليس إنهاء الكتاب بسرعة أو بسرعة عالية.

2- اعرف: لماذا تقرأ؟
فيجب عليك أن تعرفَ هدفكَ قبل القراءة، والذي بناء عليه تقوم باختيار الكتب التي ترتقي بإدراككَ ومعارفكَ، فهل أنت تقرأ للتسلية والمتعة؟ أو تقرأ للتعلُّم المستمر، الذي يطوِّر من مفاهيمكَ ومعارفك وقدراتك، ونظرتك للحياة والكون، والحكم على الأشياء، وبناء وتكوين شخصيتك الثقافية والقيادية والفكرية التكوين المناسب؛ حتى تكون مؤثِّرًا في محيطكَ والمجتمع من حولكَ؟

3- أنت لا تحتاج أن تقرأ عنْ كلِّ شيءٍ:
فليس كل كتاب، أو مجلة، أو بريد إلكتروني تحتاج إلى قراءته أو قراءتها، فمُعظم المجلاَّت والرسائل الإلكترونية في حقيقتها لا تحتوي على ما ينفعكَ؛ لذلك منَ المهم أن تتحكَّم فيما تقرأ، والوقت التي تبذله في القراءة، واخترِ الكتاب الذي يتناسب مع تخصصكَ واهتماماتكَ ومجالك الذي تريد أن تبرزَ فيه.

4- ليس منَ المهم أن تقرأ الكتاب أو كل شيء يقع في يدك:
فهل تقرأ كل المقالات في المجلة التي تقع تحت يدك؟ وهل تقرأ كل أجزاء وفُصُول الكتاب؟
في حقيقةِ الأمر إذا سرتَ بطريقة قراءة كل شيء، فأنت قد تقرأ فصولاً أو مقالات كثيرة لا تحتاجها فعلاً، فقط اخترِ الأجزاء المهمة منَ الكتاب، والتي يهمك قراءتها، وتتفق مع ما تبحث عنه من فوائد أو معلومات، وكذلك كنِ انتقائيًّا في قراءتك للمقالات، وقد ذَكَر أحد المفكِّرينَ الكبار أنَّ عقلكَ ينتج بحسب ما تضعه فيه، فهو كالطاحونة إن وضعتَ فيه قمْحًا جيدًا، أخرج دقيقًا جيدًا، وإن وضعتَ فيه غير ذلك، أخرج ما وضعته فيه، فاحرِص على ما تضعه في عقلك الذي يعتبر الأداة الرئيسة لك للحكم والتعامُل مع العالَم، والمشكلات، والتصوُّرات، والأفكار، وهو مصدر بناء شخصيتكَ، والأمر راجعٌ إليك، ولا يشارككَ فيه أحدٌ.

5- اختبر حالتكَ النفسية والمزاجية قبل أن تبدأَ في القراءة:
فحالتُكَ النفسية والمزاجية مهمة جدًّا قبل البَدْء في القراءة، وفي الأوقات المخَصصة لها، فعندما تكون صافيًا ذهنيًّا وغير مرهقٍ، فيُمكنكَ قراءة الكتب الدسِمة التي تحتاج إلى تركيزٍ كبيرٍ، وإن كنتَ تحس بالإرهاق أوِ التَّعب، فاخْتر ما يناسبكَ منَ الكُتُب السهلة والخفيفة، والتي لا تحتاج إلى مجهودٍ في قراءتها.

6- قمْ بترتيب أولوياتكَ في القراءة:
اجْعل قراءتك حسب أولوياتكَ، فإذا كنتَ تنوي تأليف كتاب، أو كتابة بحث أو مقال، فيجب أن تكون قراءاتكَ في الموضوع الذي تنوي الكتابة فيه، وهذه نصيحة مهمة جدًّا لمن أراد أن يستمرَّ في القراءة، وهو أن تجعلَ من ضمن أهدافك منَ القراءة إنتاج أفكار ورؤًى وتصورات جديدة، قد تتَّصف بالإبداع لما قرأت فيه وعنه، وذلك من خلال تأليف الكتب أو كتابة البحوث والمقالات، وهذا - من واقع التجربة والخبرة من قِبَل كثيرينَ - يدفعكَ للاستمرار في القراءة، وهو من أهم الدوافع فيها.

7- حَسِّن ورَتِّب وهَيئ مكان قراءتكَ:
فأنتَ سوف تقرأ وتستوعب بشكلٍ أفضل، إذا كان المكان الذي تقرأ فيه مرتَّبًا ومُهَيَّأ بشكلٍ يساعدك على القراءة، وتعتبر راحتكَ في وضعيَّة الجلوس عاملاً مهمًّا للاستمرار في القراءة، وكان علي الطنطاوي - الشيخ، والداعية، والأديب، والمربِّي الفاضل، وأحد أكابر القرَّاء العرب في العصر الحديث - قد رَتَّب وسائد بأحجام مختلِفة يضعها خلف ظهره، أو يَتَّكئ عليها حسب الوضعيَّة التي تساعده أن يكونَ في راحة تامَّة أثناء القراءة.

8- إذا بدأتَ في القراءة لا تتوقَّف:
اقرأ مباشرةً، ولا تتوقَّف إلاَّ لسببٍ ضروري وقاهرٍ يجبركَ على التوقف عن القراءة، وإذا انتهيتَ منَ القراءة وكان لديك أسئلة، عُد مرَّة أخرى لفصول الكتاب؛ للبحث عن أجوبة للأسئلة التي وردت في ذهنكَ، أوِ ابْحث عنِ الإجابة في كُتُب أخرى، وإذا كنتَ لا تملك أسئلة، فأنتَ في حقيقة الأمر قد حصلتَ على ما تحتاج إليه، والأسئلة مفتاح خيرٍ عظيم لِمَن أراد التطوُّر المستمر في شخصيته وتكوينه الفكري والقيادي، وأذكر أنِّي حضرتُ ملتقى التميز والإبداع الإداري، الذي نظمتْه الجمعية السعودية للإدارة، وعقد في مدينة الرياض في الفترة 8-10 صفر 1428 هـ، وكان من ضمن المشاركين في البرنامج العلمي البروفسور مايكل ماركورت، من جامعة جورج واشنطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والذي ألقى محاضرةً بعُنوان: "القيادة في القرن الحادي والعشرين: الأسئلة أولى منَ الإجابات"، ومع أن مدَّة مشاركة البروفسور كانت ربع ساعة تقريبًا؛ إلاَّ أنها من أجمل وأروع المشارَكات في ذلك الملتقى، وعادتْ عليَّ شخصيًّا بفوائدَ جميلةٍ؛ وذلك لسبب يسيرٍ جدًّا، وهو أنَّ المحاضَرة - وبصورةٍ أساسية - تعطي منهجًا، ولا تعطي معلومات، ومَن يمتلك معلومات فكأنما امتلك قطعة ذهبيَّة، وأما مَنِ امتلكَ منهجًا فكأنما امْتَلَكَ مَنْجَمًا منَ الذَّهَب، وما أريد أن أصل إليه من خلال هذه القصة هو التالي:

مَن أراد التميُّز فعليه أن يدفعَ ثمن تكاليف أسئلة تبدأ بـ: "لماذا؟ وماذا؟ وكيف؟ ومتى؟ وأين؟ وماذا لو؟ وهل؟ وغيرها منَ الأسئلة، ويبذل جهده، وتعبه، وعرق جبينه، وشيئًا من راحته النفسيَّة؛ للحُصُول على إجابات لتلك الأسئلة مقابل التميُّز والتفرُّد الذي ينشده؛ لأن ضريبته باهظة، خصوصًا مَن كان يريد نجاحًا وتميُّزًا ذا معنى حقيقيٍّ، وليس زائفًا، وفرق كبيرٌ بين المعنيينِ.

9- رَكِّز:
تذَكَّر جيدًا أنكَ تقرأ، ولديك هدف وغرض وغاية من قراءتك؛ لذا يجب عليك التركيز في المادة المقروءة، وإذا فقدتَ التركيز والاهتمام بعد فترة منَ القراءة، يمكنكَ أخْذ راحة، أو قراءة كتاب آخر، والمهم هو أن تحافظَ على مسارِكَ في القراءة، وحسب المادة التي تقْرَؤها وترجو منها الفائدة الفكرية والذهنية لعقلك، الذي يتطوَّر بشكلٍ مستمرٍّ مِن خلال القراءة، والتَّعلُّم بالطُّرق المختلفة، ولا تنسَ أنَّ القراءة أهم طرق التعلُّم؛ كما تشير إلى ذلك الكثيرُ منَ الدِّراسات.

10- تدرب ومارس:
إنَّ القُرَّاء الكبار لم يولدوا مِن بين يوم وليلة ورأوا أنفسهم قراءً عظامًا؛ ولكنهم تعبوا وبذلوا الأسباب، وتعلَّموا من أخطائهم؛ سواء في اختيار الكتب أم طريقة القراءة، وفهموا واستوعبوا الدروس من خلال التجربة والخبرة والممارسة، وهذه الطُّرق التي ذكرتُها تعطيكَ جزءًا مُهمًّا وكبيرًا لتطوير مهاراتك في القراءة؛ ولكن يبقى الدور المحوري والرئيس والمهم عليك أنتَ - عزيزي القارئ.

القراءةُ ليستْ هواية كما يظن الكثيرون، ومِن سخف القول أن يجيبَ أحدُهم عندما يُسأل عن هوايته بأن هوايته القراءة، إنها منهج حياة متكامِل وضروري ومهم وحيوي، لمن أراد أن يكونَ مشعل نور وإضاءة، وقائدًا ذا أَثَرٍ في هذه الحياة.

وقبل الرحيل، هذه دعوةٌ لقراءة كتاب "عاشـــق"؛ للشيخ الدكتور/ عائض القرني ، والذي يتحدث فيه عن قصته مع القراءة، وفوائد القراءة، ويستعرض بعض النماذج المبرزة في القراءة منَ السلف الصالح، وهو كتاب يجمع بين المتعة والفائدة، كَتَبَه الشيخ بأسلوبِه الأدبي الرفيع.




*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

القراءة غذاء الروح والعقل , لكن ,دموع : ألا تشاتطريني الرأي إن قلت لقد ولى زمان الكتاب .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة لتطوير قدرة المرء على القراءة سلمت يداكي*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة كثير دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> القراءة غذاء الروح والعقل , لكن ,دموع : ألا تشاتطريني الرأي إن قلت لقد ولى زمان الكتاب .


*
الكتاب هو غذاء الروح والعقل فإن ولى زمنه ولى زمننا أيضاً 
اشاطرك الرأي بأنه قل الإهتمام به 
أشكرك على التعليق الجميل 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *معلومات جميلة ومفيدة لتطوير قدرة المرء على القراءة سلمت يداكي*


*
وسلمتِ أيضاً 
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> مشكورة كثير دموع على ماقدمتي


*
العفو محمد 
بتمنى الفائدة والمتعه للجميع 



*

----------


## shams spring

*القراءة وحي الفكر , رسالة من كتاب , هي لأهلها ..!

شكرا على الطرح القيّم دموع*

----------


## ريمي

رائعة معلومات مفيدة واكثر من رائعة لكن لم يعد الكثير يقدر قيمة الكتاب في هذا العصر !! 

سلمت يدآكي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة اختي دموع 
بس يريت يرجع الاهتمام للكتب زي اول بس هلا صارت القراءة الكترونية وبتحسي انه الاهتمام بالكتب العادية قل جدا  

شكرا لما قدمتي اختي

----------

